# Introducing LGD's to new property.



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 7, 2014)

We are considering moving to a new house and property with much more land and a barn already built. However both Mara and Trinity are very territory bound and will not leave there borders.
So question is, how do we transport the dogs and there charges and then "explain" to them that where they now are is there new territory?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2014)

Much the same as with you acclimating your goats. Get them use to the barn and on day one lead walk them around the fenceline(their territory) and keep them close to the goats. They will quickly learn this is their new territory and their charges will begin to explore etc.

Congrats on the bigger place with a barn!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks  
We will be going from 2 acres to almost five! It will be a HUGE upgrade for us plus a barn!
So fingers crossed it all works out.
Anyway back on topic; so treat them exactly like I did when I first got them as puppies?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2014)

Kind of... It really should only take them a day or two. Best if you can be around and out there for the first day... more for the livestock than the dogs. The livestock can get pretty stressed and nervous then the dogs pick up on that and they may not let them out of the barn. LOL


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 7, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Kind of... It really should only take them a day or two. Best if you can be around and out there for the first day... more for the livestock than the dogs. The livestock can get pretty stressed and nervous then the dogs pick up on that and they may not let them out of the barn. LOL



Ah very good to know! Thank you


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2014)

Very excited for you Blue Moon!


----------

